# Bob Lablaw....ESTP



## ape (Aug 11, 2009)

*Bob Loblaw....ESTP*

IRL, my name is Bob Loblaw and I am a Analyst/Therapist which combined, of course, makes me an...... AnalRapist* (don't tell Bob)

But seriously folks...

Glad to be somewhere where the Types can mingle and share their gifts differing.

I hope I can toss in the odd bit of wisdom and chuckles whilst avoiding banishment

Me and TreeBob are currently setting up an intricate series of trip wires and Mod traps in Bob's ESTP Tree Fort of Doom in the eventuality that the Mods come looking for me.

Until such time....thanks for having me.....glad to be here



* Ripped off from the 3rd season of Arrested Development (just finished watching it)


----------



## Mr. CafeBot (Jun 13, 2009)

*Welcome to PersonalityCafe!*

*You are hearing a robotic sounding voice coming towards you*



Greetings ape and welcome to PersonalityCafe!! My name is Mr. CafeBot. I am here to personally greet you and thank you for joining our humble little forum. No matter your type, you will surely experience a wonderful time with the members of this forum. We cater to all personality types so you will never feel alone or weird. Truth is this forum is full of weirdos!! Pleazeee hel.... *Ahem*I mean we have the nicest people you will ever meet. 

If you need basic forum information our newbie guide link is here...
http://personalitycafe.com/intro/2319-friendly-guide-newbies.html

To keep the forum entertaining and safe, our forum rules link is here...
http://personalitycafe.com/announcements/540-personality-cafe-forum-rules.html

If you need any help or have any suggestions, please let us know here...
http://personalitycafe.com/support-suggestions/

We will always be glad to help you!

Again, welcome to our forum ape. We hope that your experience with us is tremendously benevolent!

P.S.

Please tip me 1 gold. I need to buy more coffee! @[email protected]


----------



## PeacePassion (Jun 9, 2009)

So you are a TreeBob-ian, eh? hmmmm. Welcome!


----------



## Ćerulean (Nov 18, 2008)

Welcome to the jungle.


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

*Welcome to the forum :happy:*


----------



## ape (Aug 11, 2009)

Peace&Quiet said:


> So you are a TreeBob-ian, eh? hmmmm. Welcome!


We are all TreeBob-ians......I'm from the Lablaw side of the Clan


----------



## Eylrid (Jun 25, 2009)

Welcome to Personality Cafe, oh Bob of the TreeBobians on the Lablaw side!


----------



## starri (Jan 23, 2009)

Welcome! About time you showed up, Bobby.


----------



## TreeBob (Oct 11, 2008)

Miss SaucyPants said:


> Welcome! About time you showed up, Bobby.


You must be in heaven Alizée, I mean saucy pants.


----------



## N^G (Apr 30, 2009)

ape said:


> IRL, my name is Bob Loblaw and I am a Analyst/Therapist which combined, of course, makes me an...... AnalRapist* (don't tell Bob)
> 
> But seriously folks...
> 
> ...


Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Happy (Oct 10, 2008)

ape said:


> IRL, my name is Bob Loblaw and I am a Analyst/Therapist which combined, of course, makes me an...... AnalRapist* (don't tell Bob)
> 
> But seriously folks...
> 
> ...



Greetings ape! Welcome to PersonalityCafe! Thank you very much for joining our humble little forum. We hope you have a great time with us. Your posts so far amuse me.


----------



## Trope (Oct 18, 2008)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## SummoningDark (Mar 10, 2009)

Hm..an ESTP and (apparently) a friend of TreeBob, that's GREAT! Welcome :happy:


----------



## Closet Extrovert (Mar 11, 2009)

Hello, welcome! :happy:


----------



## ape (Aug 11, 2009)

Thanks for the welcomes everybody

Nice to be amongst a mixed bag of Types as He/Nature intended


----------



## Siggy (May 25, 2009)

Greetings,

Glad to have you with us. And you will be cause the NFs usually end up at the moon. Treebob will explain.


----------



## vanWinchester (May 29, 2009)

ESTP and friend of Bob? Welcome then.


----------



## pianopraze (Jun 29, 2009)

Welcome!

kitty for you:


----------

